# dynamowhums theater rig



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

High folks pretty new here. Well my theater stuff is pretty modest. I am a bang for the buck sort of guy. Well here we go.
Reciever Panasonic XR-57
Sub amp Behringer EP1500
Main and surround currently infinity Alpha 20s. Want to build the Dayton WWMT design to match center.
Center channel is the Dayton RS WMTW crossover alah Dennis Murphy
IB sub 2 15" ascendant audio atlases.
Currently a 32" crt, current plan is to install the panasonic ax-100 by the first of next year.
When I get my new mains built I will put my alphas in surround duty for a 7.1 setup.


----------

